# Smart repairs ... cold weather



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

you pro smart repair guys... how do you do your stuff, out doors in this damper cooler weather ?


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Tent up, dry everything and if it's really cold I just keep my lamps on to warm everything.
Mostly keeping me warm.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

As above.
It takes a bit longer as at the application stage of most products panel temps should be 20 degs and it's more or less impossible to keep them at that temp whilst you're in the way of the lamps and physically working on the panel, so as you finish and move away you push your lamps closer and then have to wait for the panels to warm up.
The coldest I ever worked at was minus 5 degs ..... (weather forecast said the freezing fog was going to lift and it didn't!) The job took ages - and I had to suddenly consider other things such as keeping all my products from freezing in my van and warming my spray guns up before use.
Although the job turned out fine with no comebacks it's not the sort of conditions I ever want to be caught out in ever again - if for no other reason than I was absolutely freezing when I finished and it took me at least 4 hours before I was thawed out.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

I take my hat off to you squiggs for working with those conditions ! I have a unit that gets quite cold and damp but have a diesel space heater that warms the booth to get panel temps around 18 degrees in about half hour and that tests my patience waiting for that so i dont think i would enjoy what you guys put up with !


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

i have a wheel i need to clear coat. managed to prep and base coat it on saturday and was hoping to get it finished but the afternoon chilled down quickly bringing with it the damp 

what lamps do you use to warm the panels squiggs ?


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

SamD said:


> Tent up, dry everything and if it's really cold I just keep my lamps on to warm everything.
> Mostly keeping me warm.


be interested to see pics of your set up mate.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

enc said:


> what lamps do you use to warm the panels squiggs ?


This type of thing
http://www.anest-iwata.co.uk/catalogo.asp?Area=1&cat=13


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

enc said:


> be interested to see pics of your set up mate.


My van set up is compact, my tent comes out if I even see a grey cloud 15 miles away and in summer it's out to keep the panels cool also.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

I would like one of those tents for when theres not much room in my shop i can fit up n polish/clean cars outside ? Do you have a link mate for them ? Thanks


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

As always cheaper tents are available I suggest a steal frame with removable sides, plenty of variety on this site.

http://www.dancover.co.uk/canopies.htm


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Cheers mate nice one


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

SamD said:


> My van set up is compact, my tent comes out if I even see a grey cloud 15 miles away and in summer it's out to keep the panels cool also.


Nice set up :thumb:


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

below is our gazebo being put to good use ...i was using it to keep the sun off !! 
thing is, its at least a 2 person job to put up  ... easier with 4 !
wouldnt be much use at keeping rain off though


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Thanks, better the tent the more you spend, with mine it only needs one person to pull it apart and set it up I can't remember how much I paid but it was around £400+.


----------

